# [gelöst] kernel-update - wie touchpad integrieren?

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

als das letzte Update für gentoo-sources anstand, muß ich etwas übersehen haben,

denn nach reboot funktionierte das touchpad nicht mehr. Ich mußte eine

Standard-Maus anschließen, um überhaupt noch etwas tun zu können.

Was habe ich da übersehen?

sysaptics ist installiert.

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-11.1.0, glibc-2.33, 5.11.18-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.11.18-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     8022044 total,   6425692 free

KiB Swap:    5242876 total,   5242876 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 06 May 2021 01:35:16 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2997648acf6a05d529ac8bc8ff4cabf5feab3f49

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p3) 2.36.1

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.7.10_p3::gentoo, 3.8.10::gentoo, 3.9.5::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:        1.51.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/gamd/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

Danke im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sat May 22, 2021 10:27 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Ergänzug:

es handelt sich um gentoo-sources 5.12.1

Irgendwo habe ich etwas gelesen von Unsicherheit dieses Kernels.

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe eben einen Versuch gestartet:

Statt gentoo-sources habe ich gentoo-kernel-bin installiert.

Nach reboot war wieder alles in Ordung, ich brauchte keine Maus anschließen.

Also muss bei der Konfiguration von gentoo-sources irgendetwas aus der Sicht geraten sein,

fragt sich nur, was?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen,

gentoo-sources-5.11.18 zu installieren.

Und siehe da, nachdem ich das getan habe, startete ich gentoo neu

und hatte kein Problem mehr mit touchpad.

Alles läuft nun wieder normal.

Fazit: gentoo-sources-5.12.1 sind noch nicht geeignet.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen,
> 
> gentoo-sources-5.11.18 zu installieren.
> 
> Und siehe da, nachdem ich das getan habe, startete ich gentoo neu
> ...

 

Oder irgendwelche defaults wurden verändert wodurch der kernel part für synaptics touchpads deaktiviert wird.

Du solltest prüfen welchen kernel treiber du für dein touchpad brauchst um dann zu prüfen ob es in der neuen kernel version die entsprechende KCONFIG option auch aktiv ist.

----------

## mike155

Meine Güte! Was ist an dem folgenden Satz aus dem Gentoo Handbuch eigentlich so schwierig zu verstehen?

 *Quote:*   

> Users that do not know how Gentoo works and how to solve problems, we recommend to stick with the stable and tested branch.

 

Du quälst Dich mit einem Problem nach dem anderen. Und Du hättest diese Problem alle nicht, wenn Du einfach auf stable bleiben würdest.

----------

## pietinger

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Meine Güte! [...]

 

@ManfredB ist einer der höflichsten und freundlichsten der deutschen User hier. Auch wenn Du es vermutlich nur gut mit ihm meinst, aber vielleicht ist es sein Hobby neues auszuprobieren; denn bei Gentoo gilt sowieso dass man niemals auslernt.

Es ist niemand verpflichtet hier Support zu geben. Einst habe ich von @fedeliallalinea gelernt wie man einen Patch installiert. Dies war kostenlose Hilfe die ich erhielt. Deswegen habe ich mich auch verpflichtet gefühlt dies weiterzugeben. Ich mache es aber auch gerne im Rahmen meiner bescheidenen Möglichkeiten.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo mike155,

ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, daß stable vorzuziehen ist, vor allem, wenn es solch merkwürdige Probleme bei unstable und systemd gibt.

Es ist auch nicht immer möglich, Hilfe zu erwarten, wenn solch ein Problem vielleicht in nächster Zeit sowieso gelöst wird.

Auch damit muß ich zurechtkommen.

Ich habe fest vor, demnächst eine komplette Neuinstallation von gentoo-stable durchzuführen

und dieses dann so auszustatten, wie ich es bisher bei einer meiner unstable-Versionen getan habe.

Sicher, das eine oder andere Programm, das ich gerne nutze, gibt es bei stable nicht,

aber was solls? Manchmal muß man im Leben auch geänderte Wege einschlagen, um mit der heutigen Wirklichkeit klar zu kommen.

Was das hier beschriebene Problem mit boost angeht, werde ich abwarten und nicht mehr in den Vordergrund stellen.

Ich hoffe, das kannst du so akzeptieren.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo pietinger,

ich möchte mich bei dir herzlich bedanken für das positive Bild, das du von mir beschreibst.

Gerade in diesen schwierigen Zeiten der Corona-Pandemie ist es mir ein großes Anliegen,

Menschen, die mir helfen, zu loben und mich dafür zu bedanken.

Das ist meine Grundhaltung.

Sei ganz herzlich gegrüßt

von

Manfred

----------

## mike155

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Sicher, das eine oder andere Programm, das ich gerne nutze, gibt es bei stable nicht,
> 
> aber was solls? Manchmal muß man im Leben auch geänderte Wege einschlagen, um mit der heutigen Wirklichkeit klar zu kommen.

 

Du kannst auch ein paar unstable Pakete haben, wenn Dein System stable ist. Du musst auf nichts verzichten! Wer sagt das?

Es gibt die Datei package.accept_keywords. Und mit dieser holt man sich die paar Pakete, von denen man die unstable-Version haben möchte.

Die Idee ist: ein solides stable Basis-System, das einfach gut funktioniert. Du willst zusätzlich die neueste Version von LibreOffice? Gut, dann ab damit nach package.accept_keywords - und schon kannst Du die unstable Version installieren. Und wenn die neueste Version nicht funktioniert, nimmst Du sie wieder raus aus package.accept_keywords - und kehrst zur stable Version zurück. Klappt eigentlich immer, bis auf glibc. Da gibt es kein zurück.

So mache ich das. In meiner package.accept_keywords stehen ungefähr 10 - 30 Pakete. Mal mehr und mal weniger. Aber ich ärgere mich doch nicht mit einem bleading-edge GCC 11.1 oder einem Kernel 5.12.1 rum - außer natürlich, dass mich das Paket gerade wirklich interessiert und ich auch bereit bin, Zeit zu investieren, Fehler zu analysieren und ggf. auch Bug Reports zu schreiben. Und dafür verwende ich dann package.accept_keywords.

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, bleibt bitte friedlich :)

Und ja, Manfred ist einer der (ältesten?) respektvoll freundlichsten, gut umgänglichsten Gentoo User den ich in den letzten ~16 Jahren Gentoo kennengelernt hab -

auch von meiner Seite ein ganz dickes Lob. ManfredB, bleib bitte so wie du bist! :)

Und zu dem global ~arch freischalten: Man kann auch Paketversionen begrenzen. Auf meinem global ~amd64 System (mit dem ich täglich arbeite) hab ich aktuell zb folgende Paketversionen begrenzt: 

```
sys-libs/glibc -~amd64

=sys-devel/gcc-11.1* -~amd64
```

 (beachtet dabei bitte das vorangestelte Minuszeichen)

sprich glibc auf stable gesetzt, und die aktuellen =sys-devel/gcc-11.1* Versionen auch.

Zudem in 

```
>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-5.11

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.11

=media-libs/mesa-*_rc*

=dev-lang/python-*_alpha*

=dev-lang/python-*_beta*

=dev-lang/python-*_rc*
```

 Damit bin ich bisher recht gut zurechtgekommen.

----------

## ManfredB

Liebe Partner im Gentoo-Forum!

Was ich jetzt schreibe, kommt von meiner Gentoo-stable-Version, die ich ab sofort als Standard-Version gewählt habe.

Hauptgrund: die Fehler mit boost auf unstable (~amd64), die sich im Moment nicht klären lassen.

Und: ich werde nun genau das tun, was mir in einem anderen Thread bereits empfohlen wurde,

nämlich bei stable bleiben und die unstable nur als Test-Versionen nutzen.

Und was ich zum Schluß hier in diesem Thread noch mitteilen möchte:

Ich bin so sehr dankbar für eure Mitarbeit und Unterstützung in so vielen Fällen bereits,

damit spreche ich auch meinen großen Respekt aus für das, was ihr immer wieder mir mitteilt,

woraus ich noch lernen kann.

Es ist schon interessant für mich, daß ich jetzt seit etlichen Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Gentoo umgehe

und andere Linux-Distributionen nur nebenbei noch nutze (zB Mageia, ArchLinux).

Mein Alter wird euch bestimmt erstaunen: ich bin im April 2021 76 Jahre alt geworden und dennoch

in der digitalen Welt fast zuhause.

Ich sehe zB beim Einkaufen immer noch junge wie alte Mitmenschen, die an der Kasse ihren Geldbeutel herausholen

und die Münzen oder Scheine zusammensuchen, um ihren Rechnungsbetrag zu begleichen.

Wenn ich danach an die Reihe komme, sage ich. wenn alles eingescant ist: ich zahle mit der Edeka-App.

Da logge ich mich kurz ein, gebe meinen 4-stelligen Code ein, dann taucht eine recht große, und damit für

die Kassiererin oder den Kassierer leicht zu lesende 4-stellige Zahl auf, die sie nun in ihren Rechner eingeben,

wenige Sekunden danach ist alles erledigt - kontaklos, kein langes Münzen-Suchen...

Am folgenden Tag wird das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht, und die Punkte in der Deutschlandkarte

gutgeschrieben.

Selbst bei der Bäckerei, die im selben Gebäude ist, zahle ich mit Karte und nicht bar.

Warum ich das alles schreibe?

Nur um zu zeigen, daß ich trotz meines Alters keineswegs nur traditionelle Wege gehe, 

sondern der Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten durchaus gefolgt bin.

Und das bezieht sich auch auf Linux, besonders auf gentoo: Lernen, Kennenlernen - das kann mir niemand nehmen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen

ein gutes und schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

Lieber Manfred,

darf ich Dir widersprechen ?

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Mein Alter wird euch bestimmt erstaunen: ich bin im April 2021 76 Jahre alt geworden und dennoch
> 
> in der digitalen Welt fast zuhause.

 

Nein, es hat mich nicht erstaunt. Ich merke sowas inzwischen. Ach ja ... ich bin auch Rentner (obwohl uns doch ein paar Jährchen trennen  :Wink:  ).

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, Gesundheit und noch viel Vergnügen mit Gentoo,

Peter

----------

## mike155

Meines Erachtens handelt es sich um ein klassisches XY Problem. 

Ich vermute, dass  es ein Problem X gab. (Möglicherweise: von manchen Paketen gibt es keine stable Version und diese konnten deshalb nicht installiert werden).

Als Lösung wurde dann beschlossen, auf unstable/testing zu wechseln - was aber nicht die richtige Lösung ist.

In der Folge gibt es jede Menge Probleme Y. (Beispielsweise: GCC 11.1 macht Schwierigkeiten, Boost kann nicht installiert werden, Kernel 5.12.1 macht Probleme, komplizierte emerge-Fehlermeldungen, usw.)

Man kann jetzt die ganzen Y-Probleme lösen. Aber Eric S. Raymond lehrt uns, dass das nicht zum Erfolg führt - sondern nur weiteren Frust produziert. Die richtige Lösung wäre, das ursprüngliche Problem X zu lösen.

Es kann sein, dass ich nebendran liege. Falls wirklich gewünscht sein sollte, auf unstable/testing zu arbeiten, dann ist das natürlich in Ordnung und ich bitte um Entschuldigung. In diesem Fall ignoriert bitte meine Posts in diesem und in vorherigen Threads.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema mit kernel-sources-5.12.4 noch einmal aufgreifen:

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 21)

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 21)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 21)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev f1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point LPC Controller/eSPI Controller (rev 21)

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411B PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 31)

```

Wie muss ich das Notebook in diesen Kernel einbauen?

Danke im voraus für Tipps.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"
> ```
> ...

 

Vorschlag: teste es bitte mal mit libinput: 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics"
```

 Bau die Änderungen dann mit einem emerge -avuDU @world Update inklusive anschliessendes depclean ein, und teste dann ein X restart (oder reboot).

----------

## ManfredB

Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp. Das werde ich heute im Lauf des Tages testen.

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Pfingst-Wochenende.

Liebe Grüße

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe es genau nach den Vorschlägen durchgeführt.

Beim Update wurde einige Pakete reinstalliert und neue installiert.

Dann habe ich den Kernel per genkernel installiert, das System neu gestartet.

Keine Bewegung der Maus bzw. des Touchpad,

Nun bleibt für mich nur die Frage, ob ich bei den INPUT-DEVICES "mouse" weglassen soll,

und dafür libinput oder keine weiteren Änderungen außer Ergänzung von libinput?

Ich habe einmal die gesamte Kernel-Konfiguration durchsucht, ob dort irgendetwas von touchpad oder ähnliches zu finden ist. Ohne Erfolg.

Nun bleibt mir erst einmal der gentoo-kernel-5.11.22, der noch installiert ist.

Seltsam genug, daß die 5.12er Kernel in dieser Hinsicht anders erstellt sind.

Ich bleibe aber bei meiner eigenen Einschätzung: ich bin kein Fachmann, was Konfigurationen betrifft.

Also bleiben mir nur Vermutungen oder eben Fragen im Forum,

das ich sehr gerne nutze, weil mir hier schon sehr viel Unterstützung erfolgt ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neuer Versuch:

Ich habe in der Kernel-config-Datei /etc/kernels/ einmal eine Suche vollzogen:

F9 - Suche:

laptop

dieses Wort ist mindestens 5mal gefunden worden, alle am Ende: =m

Sogar ACER kam darin vor.

Auch mit =m

Zusätzlich habe ich laptop-mode-tools installiert, einfach um herauszufinden,

ob es eine Lösung gibt.

Solche Probleme hatte ich bisher bei keinem Kernel davor, also maximal 5.11.22.

Dort hat es immer gereicht, synaptics neben keyboard mouse und evdev in die Zeile

einzugeben.

Warum ist diese einfache Lösung mit Kernel-5.12 beendet?

Das wüßte ich zu gerne, aber eine Lösung sehe ich noch nicht.

Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als entweder zu 5.11.22 zurückzukehren

oder meine normale Maus zu nutzen, was ich nicht so gerne mache.

Aber: ich weiß, daß ich geduldig bleiben muss. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch eine Lösung.

Gruß

Manfred

Nachtrag;

In der Kernel-config habe ich etwas entdeckt:

9 LAPTOP-Einträge sind es, aber bei ACER kommt LAPTOP nicht vor.

Also unterstützt der Kernel ACER-Laptops nicht.

Nun wieder meine Frage: kann man das ändern?

----------

## ManfredB

Weitere Ergebnisse:

In beiden Kernels - 5.11.22 und 5.12.5 finden sich unter Acer folgende Angaben:

```

CONFIG_ACERHDF=m

CONFIG_ACER_WIRELESS=m

CONFIG_ACER_WMI=m

```

Das einzige, was in beiden fehlt:

CONFIG_ACER_LAPTOP=m

An dieser Stelle sind beide identisch.

Nun die Frage:

Warum erkennt 5.11.22 ohne besondere Einstellungen das TouchPad (Systemsettings)

warum findet der Kernel 5.12.5 dagegen kein TouchPad?

Irgendetwas muss in dem neuen Kernel geändert worden sein.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern einen Tipp bekommen:

wenn du mit 5.11.22 gebootet hast,

installiere doch vanilla-sources-5.12.5.

Wähle den neuen Kernel aus,

wechsle nach /usr/src/linux

make localmodconfig

Zuerst habe ich wohl einige Fehler gemacht, doch später habe einen neuen Versuch gestartet.

Und was ich erst nicht glaube wollte, nach allen üblichen Schritten, die auf diesen folgten:

make -j4 && make modules_install

make install

genkernel --install initramfs

reboot

Ich lande auf dem Desktop und null Probleme mit die touchpad.

Es ist erkannt und ich kann nun mit dem neuesten Kernel auch auf dem Notebook arbeiten.

Danke noch einmal für die Unterstützung in diesem Thread.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Noch ein Erfolg:

Ich habe heute einfach noch einmal unter unstable gentoo-sources-5.12.5 installiert.

Die .config von 5.11.22 habe ich rüberkopiert und bin dann nach /usr/src/linux gewandert.

Dort 

make oldconfig.

Nun wurden auch hier viele neue oder geänderte Inhalte gezeigt,

einmal mit =m oder =y oder =n

beantworten - nicht ganz leicht - wie ich schon angemerkt habe.

make -j5 && make modules_install

war ein recht langer Prozess, aber erfolgreich.

make install

genkernel --install initramfs

Und nun reboot.

Ich lande auf dem Desktop und alles, was bisher blockiert war, funktioniert jetzt wieder,

und zwar mit 5.12.5-gentoo-sources.

Hätte ich das gleich so angefangen, wäre dieser Thread nicht notwendig gewesen.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich hab keinen Acer-Laptop

Aber bei mir hat der Wechsel zu libinput sehr gut funktioniert auch wenn ich bedenken hatte. Hab dafür wie im Wiki vorgeschlagen aber auch die Evdev Pakete und Konfiguration aus /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  entfernt und die Libinput.conf wie in den News/Wiki empfohlen kopiert.

Es läuft wesentlich besser als zu der Zeit wo man noch die Xorg Datei selber anpassen musste.

----------

## ManfredB

Auf der libinput-Seite, die ich im Internet gesucht und gefunden habe,

ist mir das nun begegnet.

Ich danke für diesen Hinweis sehr herzlich.

In der kommenden Woche werde ich das einmal testen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Ich habe mich nach der libinput-Wiki-Seite gerichtet und alles genau so gemacht.

Kernel neu konfiguriert per genkernel.

Danach reboot, Landung auf dem Desktop - alles starr, keine Bewegung möglich.

Leider hat das nicht funktioniert.

Ich komme immer mehr zu dem Eindruck, daß Acer Aspire 5 nicht geeignet ist für diese

libinput-Einrichtung.

Denn bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, der oder die ein Acer Aspire-Notebook nutzt.

Bei allen anderen scheint es zu funktionieren.

Allerdings bleibt mir noch eine Frage:

In dieser nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d kopierten Datei sind etliche für mich nicht verständliche

Alternativen. Welche davon für mein Notebook geeignet sein könnte, weiß ich nicht,

weil ich diese nicht verstehe.

Schade, daß es so ist, aber ändern kann ich nichts.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand doch genauer Bescheid und kann mir helfen.

Vorweg schon vielen Dank für jede Unterstützung.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## pietinger

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> [...]In dieser nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d kopierten Datei sind etliche für mich nicht verständliche
> 
> Alternativen. Welche davon für mein Notebook geeignet sein könnte, weiß ich nicht, [...]

 

Hallo Manfred,

Ich bin zwar kein X11-Experte, aber ich denke, das Minimum was wir benötigen ist eben genau diese Datei - bzw. noch besser: Alle Dateien die Du in diesem Verzeichnis hast - PLUS natürlich - der Inhalt eben dieser. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dann jemand sofort sagen kann, wo der Wurm drin ist.

(Ob die Kernel-Konfig passt, werde ich ebenfalls nicht beurteilen können, da ich kein genkernel verwende; aber auch da haben wir Experten).

----------

## ManfredB

Auch wenn dieses Thema schon länger zurückliegt,

möchte ich heute von einer neuen Erfahrung berichten.

In einer systemd-unstable-Installation auf dem Notebook war bisher gentoo-kernel-bin installiert.

Heute habe ich einen Test gemacht:

gentoo-sources und genkernel installiert.

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2

Die .config aus gentoo-kernel-bin habe ich nach /usr/src/linux kopiert,

bin dann in das Verzeichnis gegangen,

habe

make oldconfig

eigegeben,

dann make -j4 && make modules_install

Das hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, ich war zwischendurch einkaufen,

komme zurück und ich kann

make install

durchführen.

Danach

genkernel --install initramfs

Und nun kam mein Test-Weg: reboot

ich lande auf dem Desktop und kann

alles so nutzen wie mit gentoo-kernel-bin.

Keinerlei Fehlermeldungen zwischendurch.

Das hat mich nun doch sehr überrascht, daß dieser Prozess erfolgreich war.

Allerdings ist es auch kein Wunder, denn wenn gentoo-kernel-bin alles abdeckt, was benötigt wird,

warum sollte es bei Nutzung der .config nicht auch bei gentoo-sources klappen.

Ich bin erleichtert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

[quote="ManfredB"]Auch wenn dieses Thema schon länger zurückliegt,

möchte ich heute von einer neuen Erfahrung berichten.

In einer systemd-unstable-Installation auf dem Notebook war bisher gentoo-kernel-bin installiert.

Heute habe ich einen Test gemacht:

gentoo-sources und genkernel installiert.

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set 2

Die .config aus gentoo-kernel-bin habe ich nach /usr/src/linux kopiert, (allerdings habe ich in dieser .config eine kleiner Änderung vorgenommen: -x86_64 anstelle von gentoo-dist),

bin dann in das Verzeichnis gegangen,

habe

make oldconfig

eigegeben,

dann make -j4 && make modules_install

Das hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, ich war zwischendurch einkaufen,

komme zurück und ich kann

make install

durchführen.

Danach

genkernel --install initramfs

Und nun kam mein Test-Weg: reboot

ich lande auf dem Desktop und kann

alles so nutzen wie mit gentoo-kernel-bin.

Keinerlei Fehlermeldungen zwischendurch.

Das hat mich nun doch sehr überrascht, daß dieser Prozess erfolgreich war.

Allerdings ist es auch kein Wunder, denn wenn gentoo-kernel-bin alles abdeckt, was benötigt wird,

warum sollte es bei Nutzung der .config nicht auch bei gentoo-sources klappen.

Ich bin erleichtert.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Inzwischen kommt mir der Gedanke, daß ich aus gentoo-sources gentoo-kernel-bin gemacht habe,

was viele von euch wahrscheinlich als vollkommen überflüssig betrachten, denn kernel-konfigurieren kann den Kernel

deutlich weniger dick machen als zB gentoo-kernel-bin ist.

Da ich aber auf dem PC gentoo-sources nutze und diese per genkernel bearbeite/bearbeitet habe, ist der Umfang des Kernels noch dick genug. Denn ich lösche in genkernel nur im Grafikbereich, ansonsten lasse ich alles so wie es ist.

----------

